# Sepsis coding question....



## rwarren76 (May 26, 2010)

I need help with an icd-9 code for *"early sepsis syndrome"*. i have researched this before and found an article that said when a physician codes "sepsis syndrome" they are essentially coding "severe sepsis". I did not print this article and cannot find it again. I would like to get some feedback from some of you that code sepsis more often and see what your opinion is. Thank you in advance for all of your help.


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

Try this link and see if this helps:

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=early+sepsis+syndrome&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


----------

